# How to change your User name??



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Anyone know if you can change your user name on here without losing all posts etc etc??


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Anyone know if you can change your user name on here without losing all posts etc etc??


You can't, but the system admin can.

John


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

indeed - a very VERY nice IM or email to Jae


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

PS - can you let me know when you've seen this - I'll then move it to site news


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

DIRY - I've seen it thanks! :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Seen it thanks!!


----------

